# Kosen Judo dojo=rare??



## MMAfighter (May 31, 2007)

How often is it that you come across a Kosen Judo dojo nowadays? I mean i know that most of the judo today is kodokan, but do oyu still see any Kosen schools out there?? Does anyone here train Kosen?


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Jun 1, 2007)

From what some  long time Judoka's have told me, Kosen Judo is not a style of Judo, it was what kids in school studied in Japan at one time.
The rules were more favoralble to groundwork, sine they felt this was a good idea to bring Elementary through  H.S. age kids  up from the ground up and was safer than University and adult compitition rules, where throwing was stressed.

  So Kosen Judo is like, High School Wrestling.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 2, 2007)

This is a very, very rare style in my experience. It does indeed emphasize groundwork, but I think most people would still consider it a style of Judo.


----------



## Abbax8 (Jun 2, 2007)

Kosen judo is Kodokan Ne-waza. Kosen was the competition between the various universities. The stress was groudwork because it was easier to train a new fighter to fight for a draw on the ground than in standing techniques. I learned a ton of groundwork when I started judo in 1967. We learned the holds, chokes and arm locks, the turn overs and attacks, fighting from the back and on all fours what is now called the guard, front mount, side mount, etc.

The best way to find a dojo that trains what you are looking for is to visit dojos close to you. In my club we warmup with groundwork and will do 20 to 30 minutes per class of ne-waza. Then we practice ukemi, work on standing throws then do randori. We go 60 to 75 minutes non-stop.

Peace

Dennis


----------



## Abbax8 (Jun 2, 2007)

This book will explain Kosen Judo

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Osaekomi-Masterclass-Techniques-Katsuhiko-Kashiwazaki/dp/1874572364

Peace

Dennis


----------

